# Engravings of Steam Engines from public domain books



## JorgensenSteam (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello fellow model machinists.

I have created a website, and although it may not be obvious, I have a collection of almost 1,000 steam engine engravings that I collected from free downloadable public domain books.

You can download them from the two document links shown on this page:
https://sites.google.com/site/jorgensensteamsite2/engravings


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jul 30, 2010)

You've got a wealth of cool & interesting info there !! +1 Karma for doing that for everyone !!

I too have quite a few steam engine books at home and have many of those same diagrams. The art work from those generations of books is just outstanding. Can't find that today 

Mike


----------



## tel (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks (and a karma) from me as well Pat.


----------



## steamer (Aug 10, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Thanks (and a karma) from me as well Pat.





me too!
Dave


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 10, 2010)

It's great to see so many all in one place. That's a lot of hunting on the web.
Thanks Pat!

Dean


----------

